# Ex-Spur Thomas is part of plan



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> General manager John Hammond sees Thomas as a player who can provide support at both the power forward and center positions, helping to back up center Andrew Bogut and the Bucks' young trio of power forwards - Hakim Warrick, Amir Johnson and Ersan Ilyasova.
> 
> "The question is how many minutes can he play," Hammond said. "You don't want to wear him out."
> 
> Thomas will turn 37 on Oct. 4 and will be starting his 15th NBA season, a remarkable record of endurance. He was a first-round pick of the Miami Heat in the 1995 draft, the 10th overall selection.


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/53045352.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I just keep thinking this team is going with a mass youth movement. I thought the plan was to play ersan and Amir alot at the 4 this year, plus we have Luc,Hakim and Potsie that can also play the 4. Unless Kurt is going to see signifigant time at center backing up Bogut(which i wouldnt mind since watching gadz play gives me migraines) i dont see his "role" on this team, other than the fact that his veteren presance and expiring contract would be extremely attractive to a contendor at the deadline


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I honestly thought they were going to cut him when they got him in the trade. With as many guys as they have playing the 4, it's hard to imagine he will be able to get many minutes, besides the ones he would get at center.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm also not a fan of 6-9 centers. Yeah, liking this idea less and less as the night wears on.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just think about Dan Gadzuric and how much he sucks and the idea of Thomas backing up Bogut becomes easier to choke down


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A great point there. And the now the grand plan of this move comes into focus. Make sure Gadzilla gets less minutes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> A great point there. And the now the grand plan of this move comes into focus. Make sure Gadzilla gets less minutes.


Gadz will take care of that all on his own.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> Gadz will take care of that all on his own.


we have had 4 coaches that havent figured out how bad his is, I am pessimistic he will play himself out f minutes


----------

